# Oblique Strategies



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

http://stoney.sb.org/eno/oblique.html

Oblique Strategies (subtitled Over One Hundred Worthwhile Dilemmas) is a card-based method for promoting creativity jointly created by musician/artist Brian Eno and multimedia artist Peter Schmidt, first published in 1975. Physically, it takes the form of a deck of 7-by-9-centimetre (2.8 in × 3.5 in) printed cards in a black box.[1][2][3] Each card offers a challenging constraint intended to help artists (particularly musicians) break creative blocks by encouraging lateral thinking.

The first one I got was "a line has two sides"


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

The line is also a dimension , as like the boundary between universes .
I have become music


----------

